# Neue Tastatur gesucht (Leiser Anschlag, einige Multimediaextratasten, Spieletauglich)



## yupes (2. April 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

meine alte Microsoft hats zerlegt. Ich hate die Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 v. 2.0
Schon nach einem Jahr funktioniert sie nicht mehr richtig. "Frisst" quasi die Batterien, Signalstärke ist im Eimer... Mein Mitbewohner hat die gleiche und es treten die gleichen Probleme auf. Absoluter Mist leider 

Nun solls ne neue sein. Folgenden Ansprüchen sollte sie zumindest ungefähr entsprechen.

- Extratasten sollten zumindest soweit verfügbar sein, um die Musik steuern zu können. (Play, Lied weiter und zurück, Lautstärkeregler) Viel mehr muss sie im Prinzip nicht haben
- Sie sollte möglich einen leisen Anschlag haben. Bisher haben meine immer sehr laut geklappert und das nervt
- preislich wäre nen Bereich bis 50 Euro ok. Danach wirds mir vom Primzip her einfach zu teuer und ich bin nicht so gern gewillst mehr für ne Tastatur zu zahlen
- und hier und da ne Runde zocken tu ich auch. Sollte also auch dafür zumindest einigermaßen geeignet sein 

Hab mich auch selber schon umgehört und werd Morgen nochmal zu Conrad/Saturn fahrne und bissl ausprobieren. Aber ich dachte ich hör mich auch mal im Forum um. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere von euch ja nen Tipp.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. April 2012)

Microsoft Sidewinder X4 (oder X6) alles andere kann man in dem Preisbereich ansonsten vergessen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. April 2012)

In diesem Preisbereich tummeln sich bei der lokalen Conrad bzw. Saturn-_Apotheke_ auch diverse Logiblech Tastenbretter herum... Einfach mal probeschauen und -griffeln.


----------



## yupes (3. April 2012)

Hey zusammen,

ich war eben gerade bei Conrad und bei Saturn. Das Angebot bei Conrad war leider so klein, dass es da nichts passendes gab. Eine Tastatur war da, die ich ok fand, aber mit Funkanschluss. Und nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen will ich eig. auf ein Kabel nicht verzichten.
Bei Saturn habe ich festgestellt, dass selbst die "Gamertastaturen" G - irgendwas im Preisbereich von 80 bis 100 Euro dermaßen laut sind, dass ich mir das eigneltich nicht antun möchte. Vor allem die von Microsoft! 

Eine gabs von Microsoft, allerdings wieder mit Funk, die ich ok fand. 

Vor allem die Leertaste ist oft einfach laut wie bei einer Schreibmaschiene 

Hat noch jemand ne Idee.
Nen Bekannter hat mir die hier empfohlen. Gibts da nen paar Meinungen zu? Ansonsten freu ich mich natürlich immer über nen paar Ideen.
Razer Lycosa Tastatur - verkabelt - US


----------



## conspiracy (3. April 2012)

yupes schrieb:
			
		

> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich war eben gerade bei Conrad und bei Saturn. Das Angebot bei Conrad war leider so klein, dass es da nichts passendes gab. Eine Tastatur war da, die ich ok fand, aber mit Funkanschluss. Und nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen will ich eig. auf ein Kabel nicht verzichten.
> Bei Saturn habe ich festgestellt, dass selbst die "Gamertastaturen" G - irgendwas im Preisbereich von 80 bis 100 Euro dermaßen laut sind, dass ich mir das eigneltich nicht antun möchte. Vor allem die von Microsoft!
> ...



Also gerade die X4 und X6 sind eigentlich sehr "leise" Tastaturen, gerade auch weil es Rubberdomes sind. Mit entsprechendem Anschlag kannst natuerlich aus jeder Tastatur nen Klang holen, kann es also sein das du vielleicht ein wenig zu sehr hämmerst ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. April 2012)

O.K., _nochmal_: Wenn's leise sein soll, so meine ich, könnte die Logitech G110 leise genug sein - Pssst ! Logitech's Leisetreter G 110  - vom Preis her, ist's wohl auch O.K.: Guenstiger.de - Preisvergleich Logitech G 110
Öhm Razer ?!  Über _diese_ Tastenbretter wurde hier im Forum schon _viel_ geschrieben...


----------



## yupes (3. April 2012)

Hey,

Danke für die Tipps. Ja die empfohlenen Tastaturen gabs leider nicht bei Saturn. Hab extra nachgesehen. Ich werd mir denke einfach mal eine bestellen. Man kann se ja wieder zurück schicken!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. April 2012)

yupes schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.


 Bitte, immer wieder gerne!


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. April 2012)

Cherry Stream XT!
Super Tastatur, recht leise und ha Multimediatasten.
Habe ich auch.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cherry/eVolution_STREAM_XT_Corded_MultiMedia_Keyboard/56950/?


----------



## yupes (6. April 2012)

Hey Foxi,

Danke für den Tip. Sieht SEHR gut aus. Wie issn das bei der Tasta mit der Handballenauflage? Gibts eine dabei? Oder ist keine Nötig?


----------



## der_knoben (7. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Also gerade die X4 und X6 sind eigentlich sehr "leise" Tastaturen, gerade auch weil es Rubberdomes sind. Mit entsprechendem Anschlag kannst natuerlich aus jeder Tastatur nen Klang holen, kann es also sein das du vielleicht ein wenig zu sehr hämmerst ?


 Dass eine X4 leise ist, halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. HAb das Ding ja vor mir stehen, wirklich eine SUper-Tasta, nur zu laut. Das ist mit einer Logitech nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## yupes (9. April 2012)

@Knoben

Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, als ich das Dingen bei Saturn ausprobiert habe. Man muss natürlich berücksichtigen, dass bei Saturn da jeden Tag iwelche Leute drauf hämmern... Dennoch war ich nicht begeistert


----------



## koxbox (9. April 2012)

Wenn man was absolut leises mit Scissorswitches haben möchte greift man zur Cherry Stream oder Enermax Aurora,
Wenn man etwas absolut hochwertiges haben möchte greift man zu einer mechanischen Tastatur.

Ergo kann man allgemein Logitech komplett liegen lassen, die sind in den von mir o.g Bereichen soweiso eher schlecht bis garnicht vertreten.
Nur in diversen Schundblättern stellen sie noch die Referenzen bei den Tastaturen


----------



## der_knoben (10. April 2012)

yupes schrieb:


> @Knoben
> 
> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, als ich das Dingen bei Saturn ausprobiert habe. Man muss natürlich berücksichtigen, dass bei Saturn da jeden Tag iwelche Leute drauf hämmern... Dennoch war ich nicht begeistert


 Naja, ich hab die Tasta selbst zu Hause, und gefühlt ist sie im Saturn sogar noch leiser, weil es da eh lauter ist. Wenn man zu Hause keine Musik an hat oder Kopfhörer auf, dann ist sie schon laut.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen die TtEsports Challenger Pro, eine super Tastatur, läge auch noch in deinem Preisbereich. Hat Multimediatasten, LED Backlight, Makrotasten, einen leisen Anschlag und ein super Design. Für 50€ ist die Tastatur echt gut im P/L mMn.

MFG BlackNeo


----------



## yupes (12. April 2012)

Habe mir jetzt die Cherry Stream XT gekauft. Hat 18 Euro gekostet. Die Tasten sind wirklich gut. Sind doch recht leise. Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln hätte ist, dass es keine Handballenauflage hat. Aber das geht glaube ich auch so. Ist einfach ne Gewöhnungssache!


----------



## EXYEY_TERYOR (13. April 2012)

Das
*Logitech Illuminated Keyboard 
*

wäre auch super gewesen.


----------



## black-wizard (13. April 2012)

Jo wurde auch Logitech nehmen


----------



## koxbox (14. April 2012)

EXYEY_TERYOR schrieb:


> Das
> *Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
> *
> 
> wäre auch super gewesen.


 
Wieso ist es so super für das gleiche das vierfache zu bezahlen und dann noch zusätzlich handicapped zu sein, weil w-shift-space seit den neueren Revisionen seitens Hersteller "deaktiviert" wurde.
Man muss sich ja schon fast für die Fanboys fremdschämen. 
Logitech schreibt da einem quasi 2 Tastaturen vor, aber die deppen werden denen schon die Bude einrennen, schließlich haben sie ja das Logo auf das Ding gedruckt 

@Yupes, 
Das beste was du machen konntest, 
wenn du noch ein wenig mehr Luxus willst , kannst du dir auch die die Enermax Aurora anschauen, die mMn zu den besten Scissortastas gehört


----------



## Spiky (18. April 2012)

Ich würde wenn du mit Dysplay willst willst wohl es extra mit strom versorgt werden muss die G19 Tastertur von Logitech nehmen wenn kein Farbdysplay würde ich zur kleine Variation greifen ist auch billiger das were dann die G510


----------



## yupes (21. April 2012)

Ne diese Tastaturen mit Display finde ich hochgradig überflüssig und sinnfrei  Sowas werd ich mir nicht zulegen  Aber Danke für den Tipp. Logitech werd ich mir erstmal nicht mehr zulegen denk ich. Ich hab mir jetzt die Cherry gekauft und was leiseres hatte ich fast noch nicht auf meinem Schreibtisch  Mein Mitbewohner hat allerdins ne Logitech mit Solar, die ist auch RICHTIG leise! Kostet aber auch 80 Euro!


----------



## yupes (21. Mai 2012)

Hey zusammen,

mal mein Erfahrungsbericht zur Cherry Stream XT!
Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase war ich richtig zufrieden. Sehr leise, angenehmer Anschlag, insgesamt für den Preis Top!

Nach 2 Wochen haben 4 Tasten den Geist aufgegeben. Dieses Problem scheint verbreitet. Es haben einige Leute. Ich bin richtige enttäuscht. Totaler Schrott das Modell. Nun bin ich wieder auf der Suche. 

Also falls noch jemand ein paar Vorschläge hat, würd ich mich freuen!

- Unter 60 Euro wäre super, ist aber kein MUSS
- relativ schlichtes Design wäre gut, kein "Gaming EINSEINSEINS111 1337 leet pro stuff"
- relativ leiser Anschlag

Für Tipps und Tricks würd ich mich freuen!


----------

